# [The Sun] Black Parents give birth to White baby



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

*Full Story:* 

I highly suggest reading the full story. Link above.


> A BLACK couple coo over their new baby yesterday - a white, blue-eyed BLONDE.
> 
> British Nmachi Ihegboro has amazed genetics experts who say the little girl is NOT an albino. Dad Ben, 44, a customer services adviser, admitted: "We both just sat there after the birth staring at her."
> 
> ...



The doctors have confirms that the child is _not_ an albino. They have also confirmed that the father pictured is indeed the child's biological father.


----------



## abcd (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2010)

So

If it isn't an albino
And there is no other father
And there are no white genes in the family history


THEN WHAT IS IT?


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2010)

That's not uncommon


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> So
> 
> If it isn't an albino
> And there is no other father
> ...


Well according to the article, it is a genetic mutation.

_"As albinoism has been ruled out, it is more likely that there has been some other mutation that's happened to produce this colouring"_


Bart said:


> That's not uncommon


It is only common when the child is albino. This child is not. Even albinoism isn't that common.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

It's the sun.

It's just another slutty girl going for a hail mary.





> a white, blue-eyed BLONDE.


 even the hair betrays her.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2010)

This is just the beginning. Soon non-whites all over the planet will have blonde, white children out of nowhere.

And then... everyone will be white and blonde. EVERYONE.


----------



## FaptainObvious (Jul 20, 2010)

It was unexpected as both parents were black, yet their child is white.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw something like this on Maury, just reversed.



Don't think that guy was the father, just a hunch.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I saw something like this on Maury, just reversed.
> 
> 
> Don't think that guy was the father, just a hunch.


I'm guessing you didn't read the article. I'm also guessing you've never met a mixed-race person before. If the child was mixed, it would have the features of both parents (Like in the picture you just posted).


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2010)

FaptainObvious said:


> It was unexpected as both parents were black, yet their child is white.



Why thank you sir, we were all confused here.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 20, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> I'm guessing you didn't read the article. I'm also guessing you've never met a mix-raced person before. If the child was mixed, it would have the features of both parents (Like in the picture you just posted).



I did read the article, just felt like posting that pic.


And I see nothing about that baby that says mixed. The parents are white as hell, it is black with nappy hair.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I did read the article, just felt like posting that pic.
> 
> 
> And I see nothing about that baby that says mixed. *The parents are white as hell*, it is black with nappy hair.


What are you talking about.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 20, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> What are you talking about.



I'm talking about the picture I posted, since you said 

"(In the picture you posted)"


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'm talking about the picture I posted, since you said
> 
> "(In the picture you posted)"


In the picture *you* posted, the child is clearly mixed.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, but the dad in the picture simply cannot be the father, obviously. Which is why I posted it, even if there was no medical twist like this story.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, but the dad in the picture simply cannot be the father, obviously. Which is why I posted it, even if there was no medical twist like this story.


So in other words... it was totally irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, the man believed he was the father. Lol or move on already.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2010)

Secret Nazi baby.  Kind of like how one Nazi doctor learned how to create identical twins for experimentation.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 20, 2010)

Burn the witch!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Genes are pretty interesting. Wait... blue eyed, blonde, and white  man racists are going to have a field day with this for some reason I can't think of 

congrats to them though, I'd have said "she was unfaithful!" but if the doctors confirmed it's his child, then somewhere in them were genes (probably both sides had a mother or father that were with white people) that created this child. Fun. Btw, isn't blonde and blue eyes a recessive gene (or genes, whatever)?


----------



## zerolv30000 (Jul 20, 2010)

What is this HERESY!!!


----------



## Degelle (Jul 20, 2010)

The reverse can happen, it's uncommon but aslong as you have a "black gene" or "white gene", it's plausible.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 20, 2010)

DNA is racist. Someone should sue

Poor kid is black in the sense of genetics, but is gonna be labeled "Blue Eyed White Devil" like the rest of us crackers


----------



## emROARS (Jul 20, 2010)

A pretty baby.


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> It is only common when the child is albino. This child is not. Even albinoism isn't that common.



I was born white and blonde but when I got older not so much


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

I've read about this happening before. It's possible. Weird, sure, but nothing to get excited over.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2010)

Reminds me of this joke:

A professor is sent to darkest Africa to live with a primitive tribe. He spends years with them, teaching them reading, writing, math and science.

One day the wife of the tribe's chief gives birth to a white child. The tribe is shocked, and the chief pulls the professor aside and says, "Look here! You're the only white man we've ever seen and this woman gives birth to a white child. It doesn't take a genius to figure out what happened!"

The professor replied, "No, Chief. You're mistaken. What you have here is a natural occurrence, what we in the civilized world call an albino! Look at that field over there. All of the sheep are white except for one black one. Nature does this on occasion."

The chief was silent for a moment, then said, "Tell you what. You don't say anything more about that sheep and I won't say anything more about that white child."


----------



## Juno (Jul 20, 2010)

So they didn't do a DNA test to check parentage? They're just going to assume it's a miracle rather than a much more typical case of a mixed race baby?


----------



## abcd (Jul 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Why thank you sir, we were all confused here.



He is just trolling to live up to his name i guess


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw this happen with another black couple but they were both half white. This is just... That baby is evil.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 20, 2010)

what the flip....


----------



## Blaze (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe she had a one night stand years ago but the sperm was just too slow to reach the egg. While her husband's sperms could have pushed the white man sperm in by accident.


or it could be a miracle like others said. Still I would get a test, if i was in his position.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 20, 2010)

Can just imagine a conversation 16 years into the future


Girl: Mom....Dad. I love you and view you as my real parents. But you are obviously not my biological parents. So i kinda wondered....from who was i adopted from?

Parents:.....Well...Ehm...to tell you the truth, Honey.....we ARE your biological parents:sweat

Girl:


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 20, 2010)

If this is really the guy's baby, what are the chances?  Seriously, I'm not a doctor or geneticist, but what?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

Finding out that the baby isn't an albino is shocking.

It's very strange that this happened, anyway. I mean even if there was any white in there somewhere, whenever whites and blacks mix the babies tend to end up looking more black still with just slightly lighter skin.

So yeah, really surprising.


----------



## g_core18 (Jul 20, 2010)

Someone's lying.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Jul 20, 2010)

Pssshh the white kid gets all the attention, while the black kid gets nothing. Damn racist parents.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 20, 2010)

Genetic mutation?



Evolution, baby !!!!



sharingan_clan213 said:


> Pssshh the white kid gets all the attention, while the black kid gets nothing. Damn racist parents.



Come on, now.....


The parents are just shocked that their baby appears "white" only because both of the parents have pure African blood.


This is something that never usually happens.



Despite their shock, they were excited enough to give the baby a beautiful Nigerian name.


----------



## Munak (Jul 20, 2010)

Treat her right, now. Don't be all weird at her.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Jul 20, 2010)

hmm somebody cheating and that test was probably rigged


----------



## Outlandish (Jul 20, 2010)

a White missionary set up shop in the Eastern Province of the South African Cape. To support himself he engaged in sheep-farming.
One day a local chief came to him together with his many wives and dozens of supporters. The Chief was angry. He thrust forward his 23rd wife and unbundled a small baby.
The baby was White, with fair hair and blue eyes.
The Chief shook his fist, gestured at the baby and at the Missionary and said. "You White! Baby White! Mama Black! Me Black!" You explain!
The Missionary wondered how he could explain the complexities of random genetics to the chief. He pointed to his sheep grazing nearby and said "chief,look at my sheep. Mostimes White-sometimes one or two black ones".
The Chief leaned forward and said "OK, you say nothing. I say nothing."


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 20, 2010)

its on Yahoo news now.. shit must be legit


----------



## Outlandish (Jul 20, 2010)

well i guess it's not uncommon my niece has oriental eyes asian features and really light skin with bronzy brown hair and both her parents are south asian with dark hair tho my bros beard is brown


----------



## Keile (Jul 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, but the dad in the picture simply cannot be the father, obviously. Which is why I posted it, even if there was no medical twist like this story.



Are you retarded?

If both the white parents have black ancestry, then the dad can be the father. What is so difficult to understand about that?



Light Yagami1 said:


> hmm somebody cheating and that test was probably rigged



Even if the woman did cheat, she could never have a blonde haired child given the fact that she is Nigerian. The lightest she would get to be a brown color, never blonde.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 20, 2010)

First thought:

....

Second thought:

... ch..eat?

Third Thought:

 MUTATION!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

these kinds of threads are stupid.  Any parent can have a baby with so many different features and even a whole bunch of different features.  We have dominant and recessive genes and we have genes that are holding back others, etc.  On top of that babies change over time so blonde haired children don't stay blonde haired.  And blue eyes?  So what!? lots of black people have blue eyes.

This is more stupid than it is offensive.


----------



## Keile (Jul 20, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> First thought:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Pretty much goes to show you that different human features are a result of mutations. There are even Nigerians with Asian eyelids. It is much more common than one would think.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2010)

This is so... unusual.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> This is so... unusual.



that's the thing, it's not really that unusual.  I've seen these occur so many times it's not even something i think of anymore.

maybe your experiences in the world are "lacking".


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2010)

Agreed ^

as I said on the first page, *however*, what makes it different from all those cases which you're probably thinking of is that there is no mixed-race history in their background.


----------



## nirgilis (Jul 20, 2010)

biological father but what about the mother?
they could implant an already fertilized egg (white women) in her womb


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> Agreed ^
> 
> as I said on the first page, *however*, what makes it different from all those cases which you're probably thinking of is that there is no mixed-race history in their background.



race is a misnomer.  Some people think it's not a different race if it's in your family.  hell, one can simplify race to "my race is the people that like me" if a person were so inclined.  How can two people that like each other view each other as different?


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 20, 2010)

That's amazing


----------



## Kanali (Jul 20, 2010)

Its a conspiracy to exterminate black people by making them have white babies


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2010)

This is some evidence that white people derive from black people. You never hear about the reverse.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

that baby isn't white, it's african by virtue of ancestry.  Skin color does not a race make.


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> race is a misnomer.  Some people think it's not a different race if it's in your family.  hell, one can simplify race to "my race is the people that like me" if a person were so inclined.  How can two people that like each other view each other as different?



You've hit the nail on the head there; good point


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> that baby isn't white, it's african by virtue of ancestry.  Skin color does not a race make.



Kind of silly if you think about it. Black people were called black because they were dark. Now since there's a truck load of lighter "black" people to be black is simply colloquial.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 20, 2010)

Just goes to show you that races are not so different. I know, shocking. If different races didn't treat each other like aliens, this wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Seisokumaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Evolution works!

(I'm kidding, but still I made myself rofl)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

Seisokumaru said:


> Evolution works!
> 
> (I'm kidding, but still I made myself rofl)



not funny, and based on previous posts of urs i don't believe ur kidding


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 20, 2010)

Eventually, she'll be like Uncle Ruckus and develop re-vitro fertilization.

Which will suck, because she'll still stand out having blonde-hair and blue eyes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

those features are highly likely to change over time.  it wouldn't come as a surprise at all.


----------



## Beelzejow (Jul 20, 2010)

_For some reason, it reminds me of _


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought of the fathers reaction in my mind.

It being him saying "What the fuck!?"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

I've even read cases of twins: one was black, one was white. It is pretty rare, but it isn't news-worthy. :taichou


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've even read cases of twins: one was black, one was white. It is pretty rare, but it isn't news-worthy. :taichou



They couldn't have been identical twins.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps we should get child services, you know how black men always going after white blonde women 

I kid I kid.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 20, 2010)

the king is back!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> that baby isn't white, it's african by virtue of ancestry.  Skin color does not a race make.



Technically, all modern humans are African by virtue of ancestry.


Vicious-chan said:


> Perhaps we should get child services, you know how black men always going after white blonde women
> 
> I kid I kid.


As a black man myself, I find blond/white women no more attractive than any other woman. Also, I think you'll find that only a small majority of black men go for white women. And only a small majority of that small majority end up in a serious relationship.

I personally don't see why color skin is a factor here.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 20, 2010)

Joked? I bet the husband shit bricks when he first saw his new baby.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 20, 2010)

This magnificent child will head a whole new superior race-based (sub) culture.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Snickers said:


> This magnificent child will head a whole new superior race-based (sub) culture.


I doubt it


----------



## 0ne Winged Angel (Jul 20, 2010)

I've heard of this happening before. Family in my church are both white, no mixed-race history and had 2 black children, 2 bleach-white children lol. It was pretty strange though, and no twins in that grouping of 4.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 20, 2010)

Seem to be a incredible family in their own right. Loved 'What the flip' by the Dad.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jul 20, 2010)

As a brown person I can not say I am not shocked. I was born with light skin and blond hair too. Then I darkened up, lol.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 20, 2010)

I find this to be simply wonderful.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

Hm, odd. 

If the child isn't an Albino, then what could have happened? She had to have cheated on him.

Although, watching a History channel show a few weeks ago, I saw an identical child. They said his parents were Albino, but he wasn't.... 

Maybe they have White in their family someplace...?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Technically, all modern humans are African by virtue of ancestry.
> 
> As a black man myself, I find blond/white women no more attractive than any other woman. Also, I think you'll find that only a small majority of black men go for white women. And only a small majority of that small majority end up in a serious relationship.
> 
> I personally don't see why color skin is a factor here.



Joke, dude. Was making fun of the stereotype "black men always after white blonde women"



Terra Branford said:


> Hm, odd.
> 
> If the child isn't an Albino, then what could have happened? She had to have cheated on him.
> 
> ...



It's genes, yo  they can be interesting


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 20, 2010)

> Joke, dude. Was making fun of the stereotype "black men always after white blonde women"



Most black men I meet dont discriminate. The big thing is they will sleep with just about anything.


----------



## Keile (Jul 20, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Most black men I meet dont discriminate. The big thing is they will sleep with just about anything.



Most men are like that. Especially if they're poor.


----------



## Augors (Jul 20, 2010)

This beats Virgin Mary.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2010)

I read or watched somewhere all life originated from Africa. Can someone claritfy? And in one of the comments in that link someone put this


> THIS MY FRIENDS, PROVES THAT BLACK PEOPLE WERE HERE 1ST. THIS IS HOW THE WHITE MAN CAME TO BE. SO I GUESS LIFE DID START IN MOTHER AFRICA.
> 
> 
> Read more:


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 20, 2010)

that's really something.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

Keile said:


> Most men are like that. Especially if they're poor.





Why are poor men effected most?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2010)

its only rare in black ghetto areas because ghetto people are usually fugly and breed with other fugly people.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jul 20, 2010)

YoYo said:


> I know a kid at my uni who is jamaican with blonde hair and blue eyes, and I've met a handful of others.



Lol, not surprising at all. Jamaicans are incredibly mixed people.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 20, 2010)

two words.
Mitochondrial Eve. 

If we can go from ALL dark-skinned and wiry hair to everything else once, simply by moving and eating different foods, it can happen again.

If I am correct, the parents lived in england, the rainiest place you will ever see, and I am sure they ate english breakfasts while there, (I would rather have fufu and moinmoin though)

That is enough to have a mutation and create a Caucasian baby. within africans lies the dna to create any race, just needs coaxing.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> So
> 
> If it isn't an albino
> And there is no other father
> ...


 a baby?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's the sun.



MSN is feeding into the story.

They _try_ to be accurate.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 20, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> two words.
> Mitochondrial Eve.
> 
> If we can go from ALL dark-skinned and wiry hair to everything else once, simply by moving and eating different foods, it can happen again.
> ...



 that seems crazy enough to work


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Tehmk said:


> Don't people from horn of Africa have blank canvas DNA? Remember hearing that shit somewhere.


As far as i know, there is no such thing as _"blank canvas DNA"_. What exactly are you talking about.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 20, 2010)

Forget it, must have mis-understood something.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 20, 2010)

Baby to be tested.


----------



## obikes (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe it is because I don't like babies, but this baby girl is ugly as hell.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 21, 2010)

God strikes again


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> This is just the beginning. Soon non-whites all over the planet will have blonde, white children out of nowhere.
> 
> And then... everyone will be white and blonde. EVERYONE.



My god , it's the nazi apocalypse


----------



## Nyasi (Jul 21, 2010)

obikes said:


> Maybe it is because I don't like babies, but this baby girl is ugly as hell.



No, I like babies but that baby is reaaally ugly... I know, experts say it's no albino but it looks like the baby has a form of albinism. And thats not really... cute.


----------



## Rikuto (Jul 21, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## zuul (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyasi said:


> No, I like babies but that baby is reaaally ugly... I know, experts say it's no albino but it looks like the baby has a form of albinism. And thats not really... cute.



Of course he's ugly. he's a newborn and all of them are ugly.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

Ya I don't get why people find babies cute.. they're disgusting little creatures lol.


----------



## zuul (Jul 21, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Ya I don't get why people find babies cute.. they're disgusting little creatures lol.



I cannot even understand how the parents can feel love for their new born. It does nothing but eating, poohing and crying. What a loveable creature.

It becomes different when the baby start interacting (smiling for example) though.

How can people love them unconditionnally from the very beginning is a mystery to me.


----------



## zerolv30000 (Jul 21, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> its only rare in black ghetto areas because ghetto people are usually fugly and breed with other fugly people.



Win. Give this man a drink


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

zuul said:


> I cannot even understand how the parents can feel love for their new born. It does nothing but eating, poohing and crying. What a loveable creature.
> 
> It becomes different when the baby start interacting (smiling for example) though.
> 
> How can people love them unconditionnally from the very beginning is a mystery to me.



The only reason I can fathom (and mostly why I would/will) is because they created it and there's potential in it. I'll give them that. And they should be loved and shown love since it does help a baby/child develop (studies have proven this greatly) into a functioning member of society in the long run with a healthy mindset on the world. I don't think they're "cute" at all nor do I think they are anything special YET. But, because they are so innocent (in a world where it seems to be diminishing greatly) I can see why people might think they're special. Even then, it's their potential that is truly to care for.


----------



## UX7 (Jul 21, 2010)

This baby is clearly the work of an alien race visiting this planet for the moment  The are called the Pleiadians and they have come to conquer our planet one baby at a time


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2010)

after a couple of weeks they start turning cute, and after 1 month they are really cute   well, case by case


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 21, 2010)

Somebody cheated!-Or the evolution has begun!


----------



## Enclave (Jul 21, 2010)

Likely one or both of the parents are descended from whitie.  This isn't the first time something like this has happened.

Hell, both myself and my girlfriend have some african ancestory (she more recent than my own by a great deal), so it's entirely possible that when we have a kid that it could be a little brown baby.  It's very unlikely, but is still potentially possible.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> This is just the beginning. Soon non-whites all over the planet will have blonde, white children out of nowhere.
> 
> And then... everyone will be white and blonde. EVERYONE.



You mean that Hitler will win!?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2010)

SOMEONE CALL MEL GIBSON NOW!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 21, 2010)

Well she is a pretty little girl. Hope the family doesn't have to go through alot of crazy stuff because of this. People can be cruel when they don't understand things.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 21, 2010)

This thread is just...


----------



## Naruko (Jul 21, 2010)

Light skin, blond hair and blue eyes are all recessive genes. Just means recessive genes got together and made a recessive gene-having baby.

But, more likely, consider the source is The Sun - in my experience it's up there with The World News (Bat Boy Returns! Satan's Face Seen in Tornado!) and the old National Enquirer for journalistic integrity.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 21, 2010)

Didn't pay much attention to the source. Do you mind linking where you got that from?

EDIT: the stuff about genetics.top 10 google results have failed me


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 21, 2010)

OP has already linked where he got the article, it's from the The Sun apparently EXCLUSIVE.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 21, 2010)

It's already appeared on other news sources like Yahoo and CBS, so it's safe to say that the story is legit.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 21, 2010)

Wigga please.


----------



## Sillay (Jul 21, 2010)

DNA test please.


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 21, 2010)

^ Already taken, he's the biological father. Read the article. 




That little baby is going to get so much crap when she's older


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2010)

Read this yesterday on msn. OP got this from msn right?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2010)

Quincy James said:


> ^ Already taken, he's the biological father. Read the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is nothing in the article that says that there has been a test taken.  Closest thing is "Geneticists are baffled" which doesn't = Test taken and says he is the father.


----------



## lazer (Jul 21, 2010)

pretty much the beginning of the end


----------



## Bleach (Jul 21, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Read this yesterday on msn. OP got this from msn right?



I'm guessing you didn't read the part in the title where it says "[The Sun]" and I'm also guessing that you didn't click the link.


----------



## Xion (Jul 21, 2010)

MAURY MAURY MAURY!


----------



## peachandbetty (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol. I think this is awesome. Everytime someone pulls the race card, I can turn around and pull this out of my arse. 

Person 1: Blacks are *insert insult here*
Me: Ah, but sir. Did you know black people can have white children? 
Person 1: ...*asplodes*

Justice is served.


----------



## Evilene (Jul 21, 2010)

Stranger things has happened.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jul 21, 2010)

The Sun = internet tabloid

Next!


----------



## Sillay (Jul 21, 2010)

Quincy James said:


> ^ Already taken, he's the biological father. Read the article.



Read the article. The article more like suggests he hasn't taken it. As his only counter to the possibility of adultery at this moment is, "My wife is true to me."


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 21, 2010)

The Sun.


Anything by The Sun is bullshit. End of story. I ain't even gonna read the article


----------



## Psych (Jul 21, 2010)

Weird. Strange seeing things like this happen.


----------



## peachandbetty (Jul 22, 2010)

Dr. Obvious said:


> The Sun = internet tabloid
> 
> Next!



Actually the Sun is a newspaper in England...it's just a reaaalllly bad one read and taken seriously by all the scum of society. I'm with group. Pass.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 22, 2010)

Degelle said:


> The reverse can happen, it's uncommon but aslong as you have a "black gene" or "white gene", it's plausible.



No, genetics don't work that way with skin color.

I'm guessing that it's just the usual bullshit from the sun.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 22, 2010)

it simply means that either/both parents' family tree had a white member, might be a great grand father etc and that the said white man/woman's genes simply jumped generations and showed up as the couple's baby


----------

